# Mindless Weight Training.



## Mindless (Sep 14, 2004)

So, this will be first successful journal.  I'm 15, 5'2", 115lbs, and looking to get into shape for the wrestling season.  Currently, I have soccer practice everyday, and am using the gym three days a week.
Day One:
Bench Press
10x70lbs
8x70lbs
4x80lbs
4x80lbs
1x90lbs
Incline BP
6x70
4x70
2x70
Skull Crushers
6x30
6x30
4x30


----------



## Mindless (Sep 21, 2004)

Couldn't work out at all last week because of Rosh Hashana, so another chest day.
Bench Press
8x80
6x85
4x85
1x95
1x95
Incline Bench
6x70
4x70
4x70
Skull Crushers
8x10
6x20
6x20
Dips
Till Failure.


----------



## Mindless (Sep 23, 2004)

*Back Day*

Lat Pulldowns (Gotta work on my form)
92.5x6
100x4
100x4
Widegrip Pull ups 
4
2
2
SLDL's
8x40
6x45
6x45
Dumbell Curls
20x6
15x8
15x8
E-zcurl Bar
25x8
25x8
25x8


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 24, 2004)

Welcome! What are your goals -- bulking or cutting? Also, what are your stats?


----------



## Mindless (Sep 24, 2004)

Just maintaining currently, I'm going to start cutting soon.  I'm 5'2" 115 lbs.


----------



## Mindless (Sep 27, 2004)

Chest Day:
Dumbell Flat Bech Press
20x10
35x8
40x6
40x6
Incline Press
65x8
70x6
70x7
Skull Crushers with bar
20x10
20x10


----------



## Mindless (Sep 28, 2004)

Legs and Shoulders
Squats
160x8
210x8
230x8
Calf Raises
45x6
45x6
SLDL's
40x6
45x6
50x4
Shrugs
25x8
25x8
35x6
Shoulder Press
20x8
20x8
35x5


----------



## Du (Sep 28, 2004)

Mindless said:
			
		

> Just maintaining currently, I'm going to start cutting soon. I'm 5'2" 115 lbs.


Why will you be cutting when youre at 115? Why not bulk?


----------



## Mindless (Sep 29, 2004)

Well, for on thing, I'm only 5'2", and for secondly, I wrestle at 96 pounds.


----------



## Mindless (Sep 30, 2004)

Back Day:
Lat Pulldowns 
100x6
100x6
100x6
Wide Grip Pull ups
3
4
3
Dumbell Curls
20x6
15x8
15x8
15x8
E-Z curls
25x8
25x6
15x6


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 30, 2004)

Looks like your starting out well, but screw the 96 pounds, why not put on some lean muscle and pounds and bench at the 120 mark?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 30, 2004)

I hope you aren't undereating just to stay at wrestling weight, you are at a growing age after all.

Good luck in your goals


----------



## Mindless (Oct 2, 2004)

Mudge, Soxmuscle-Thanks, I'll think about going up in weight.
Legs and Shoulders:
Squats
90x8
180x8
230x7
230x7
Calf Raises
90x8
90x8
90x8
Overhead Press Machine
75x8
75x6
75x6
Shrugs
20x8
50x6
50x6
After my workout, I was messing around on the Bench with some friends and managed up a new one rep max, 120, ten pounds more than I could do last month!


----------



## Mindless (Oct 4, 2004)

Freakin Gym wasn't open today.  Damn school.


----------



## Mindless (Oct 5, 2004)

Chest Day:
Bench Press
85x8
95x4
95x4
100x3
105x1
Incline Bench
65x7
75x5
80x3
Skull Crushers
30x8
30x8
30x8


----------



## Mindless (Oct 9, 2004)

Back day:
Lat Pulldowns
100x6
92.5x6
87.5x8
Wide Grip Pulls
5
3
4
SLDL's
40x8
45x8
50x6
Dbell Curls
20x6
15x8
15x8
E-Z Curl
15x6
10x6
10x5


----------



## Mindless (Oct 12, 2004)

Incline Bench:
70x10
80x6
85x3
Cg Bench:
40x6
45x6
50x3
Bench:
85x5
95x2


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Oct 13, 2004)

i wud bulk mate,you are tiny if you are 5' 2" and only 115 pounds get bigggggggggg


----------



## Mindless (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks a bunch for the advice, but I'm set start my cut in two weeks.  After the winter is over, I plan on dong a LONG bulk.


----------



## Mindless (Oct 14, 2004)

Pulldowns
100x7
100x7
100x7
Pullups
4
3
3
SLDL's
40x12
50x8
50x7
Bent Over Rows
65x8
75x8
85x7
Preacher Curls
20x4
20x4
---Fire Drill---
Fuckin' School


----------



## Mindless (Oct 29, 2004)

Did 16 pullups today for the physical fitness test.  Maybe I should shoot for 25 in many a months.


----------



## milliman (Nov 2, 2004)

Work it Buddy, you can get there.


----------



## Mindless (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks Milliman!
Chest Day:
Bench Press
6x90
6x95
4x100
3x105
2x115
Incline:
8x70
6x75
5x80
SC's
3x8x30


----------



## Mindless (Nov 16, 2004)

Lat Pulldowns
112.5x5
100x8
100x10
Bent Over Rows
65x10
85x10
105x6
SLDL's
40x8
50x6
50x6


----------

